# Meeting expats in Alexandria



## dortame (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi, I want to now if there is any way to meet expats in Alexandria.
I've just arrived and I don't know anyone.
Any help in the matter would be appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

The Portuguese club in Roushdy, first right on Kafr Abdou from the main road, used to be a good meeting place for expats.


----------

